# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Снова про Вконтакте. Вопрос.

## PORSHEvchik

Начали приходить сообщения типа повысь себе рейтинг бесплатно. Указывается ссылка *хттп://rating-vk.freehostia.com/*. Кто может сказать что эта страница из себя представляет? Как разносчик вирусов - она чиста. А вот дальше - воровство аккаунтов что-ли? Если так то кому говорить чтоб страницу грохнули? А то походу у моей кузины мелкой уже спёрли акк  :Smiley: 

P.S.: Блин, не хотел делать ссылку активной, а форум сам её таковой делает  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

среди смайлов есть значок http, или убрать галочку *Автоматически вставлять ссылки*

что касается странички - всё что предлагают сторонние сайты - развод по умолчанию. А дальше, скорее всего воровство аккаунтов, для рассылки спама, например.

----------


## VirCode

> А вот дальше - воровство аккаунтов что-ли?


Именно, при вводе своего логина, емэйла и пароля внизу этой страницы.

Писать, видимо, сюда: http://freehostia.com/abuse.html

----------


## lawyer

Такая вещь *"фейк"* называется. Метод взлома можно определить как социальная инженерия. 
Сводится такая фишка к тому, что жертва сама высылает свой логин-пароль. После чего идет редирект на настоящий сайт. 
Потвердить легко: смотрим в кусочек исходного кода


```
<form method="post" name="login" id="login" action="log.php" onSubmit="return CheckForm(this);">
  <label for="email">Email:</label>
  <input type="text" name="login" value="" class=w_100></td>  
  <label for="pass">Пароль:</label>
  <input  type="password" name="passwd" class=w_100></td>
<div style="height:20px;margin-top:5px;">
<ul class='nNav' style="width:128px;padding:0px;margin:0px;"><li style="margin:0px 3px 0px 0px;">
<b class="nc"><b class="nc1"><b></b></b><b class="nc2"><b></b></b></b>
<span class="ncc"><a href="javascript:document.login.submit()">>>>Накрутить<<<</a></span>
```

Никого в первой строчке не смутило это: action="log.php"?
В вышеуказанном файлике прописано задание записать IP, логин, пароль, время и т.д. 
Потом логи смотрятся и все ваши пароли достаются левому человеку...

Также могу сказать, что владелец этого сайта полный ламер. 
Раньше немного интересовался взломом, могу сказать, что сам фейк составлен фигово... Наверное скачан с и-нета...

----------


## valho

Слово интересное



> Отзывы наших поситителей

----------


## Jolly Rojer

lawyer,я бы это назвал "Фишингом"

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Спасибо.

----------


## натасичка

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: помогите!!!!!!! незнаю что делать мне изменили в контакте пороль, а емейл который в контакте уже не сушествует!!!!!!!! как мне быть? :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> помогите!!!!!!! незнаю что делать мне изменили в контакте пороль, а емейл который в контакте уже не сушествует!!!!!!!! как мне быть?


Обратиться в раздел "Помогите" так как судя по всему у вас возможно есть троян. Вылечить комп и сменить все пароли какие только есть. Единственно, что поможет это восстановление почтового ящика ну а далее восстановить доступ к аккаунту думаю пройдет как по маслу.

----------


## Iceman

:"http://": vkontaktve.ru/activated.php -фишинг. До сих пор работает.

----------


## valho

> vkontaktve.ru/activated.php -фишинг. До сих пор работает.


Безполезно, на все жалобы они (majordomo.ru) посылают
---
Хотя посмотрим...



> Ваше письмо перенаправлено в юридический отдел, оно будет рассмотрено в часы его работы Пн-Пт с 10.00 до 18.30.


---
Чувак тот меня обманул, мне ответили.
Пока сам не попробуеш...



> Здравствуйте.
> Файлы сайта удалены.
> Majordomo <[email protected]>

----------


## DefesT

Список фейков _Вконтакте_ - life-vkontakte.com/main/11-chernyj-spisok.html

----------


## Shein

Мне тоже приходят сообщения фишинговые. Вот, например, из последнего:
1. "Привет!!Как дела? Только что написала Олька, сказала что знает тебя, посмотри вот её страница http://vlkontaklte.ru/id26645796"
Очевидно, что vLkontakLte.ru - левый сайт. Попробую найти концы.
2. "Привет! У меня друг работал в техподдержке сотового оператора. ... можно говорить нахаляву дофига и много. Я трачу только 100 рублей (это при том, что мой предполагаемый друг из Украины, а у нас, как известно, гривны). Пришли смс на номер хХХхх".
Единственная рекомендация - быть внимательным.
Далее - можно написать техподдержке сервера подставного сайта.
А можно хакнуть злой сайт :Smiley:  Это, кто умеет.

----------


## T0R

Это элементарно ... вконтакт при клике на "не свою страничку", выдает предупреждение (главное, при первичном заходе на сайт не ошибиться URL'ом).

Сложно не заметить (конечно тем, у кого сильно развит рефлекс тупо жмакать "ок" и "Next" не читая о том, что пишется на экране - все это не поможет).

----------

